# Audi TT Newbie



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

My name is Paul, im 23 years young and i live in Shropshire. I currently own an 07 Ford Focus ST look-a-like which i modded myself, but as of Monday 6th October, i will be the owner of a 4 month old 08 plated Audi TT Coupe Quattro 2.0 TDCi with bodykit

I hope to become a regular here. I have plenty of experience with car clubs and attending events and such as i have done it for the past 5 years with various Ford clubs with my Focus and my previous Fiesta.

Once i get the TT, ill add some pics in here. Other then national events do you ever do Regional events or meet ups?

Thanks for having me

Paul (Redscouse) 

***EDIT****

Got my TT now, so here she is..........


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

There's a lot of farming in Shropshire is there not?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL what are you implying??

Yes i spose it has alot of farmland and farmers, which im not one of them and i live in a town


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome


Cheers buddy, good to be here


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Got my TT today, updated the first post with a couple of pics (shame about the weather  )


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## tash (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice!!!

Like the bodykit....does the spoiler still go up or is this disabled?

I have the same wheels and think they make the car.

How do you find the diesel and have you driven the 2.0Tfsi if so how does it compare.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes

Hi Tash, and sorry for the late reply, been away this weekend.

The bodykit and the alloys make the car for me, i think its stunning with both of them on the car. The Spoiler at the back is disabled so i cannot use it, and its a bigger spoiler and different shape spoiler to the one that normally goes up and down anyway. (i personally like my one than the standard raising one)

Love the diesel, bought it for the mpg and the economical side of things. Ive only driven my TT and never another model or cc engine, so i cant compare. Do i take it you have the 2.0Tsfi model then Tash?

Thanks

Paul


----------

